# My German Blue RAMs, NIKON 60D



## robinsanyal (Jan 19, 2014)

My 4 month old RAMs. 


























































This is where they will be living once the home is cycled.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Those are great looking rams... beautiful fins! I want one! haha


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Great pictures and great rams. The fins are pretty cool.

v3


----------

